# 8th Annual Riff Wrath Jam, part II. Sept 10.



## Guest

It's coming up to that time again, string benders and strummers!
You've read the posts from previous jams and heard about how
great this jam is from every newcomer that shows up.
It's time for anyone who's been thinking about it to finally do it!
Nice country drive about 1/2 hour north of Guelph.
The hosts are great and just enjoy it when people show up to make music.
8th Annual Riff Wrath Jams
Jam up in Elora. Saturday July 30th. Riff Wrath's place.


----------



## Guest

A month away.


----------



## Adcandour

I'm guessing it'll be too tight to squeeze another small jam in? I'll still try to make the September though. I might bring my family and stay for a couple of hours. 

My wife will drive, so my son and I can get wasted.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I'm guessing it'll be too tight to squeeze another small jam in?


Possible. Any other takers? before I set something up with Gerry.


----------



## JBFairthorne

...maybe...but August is kinda busy for me. Moving, hopefully, my bday, mother's bday, son's bday...


----------



## Roryfan

Moving/renos in Sept., August may actually be better for me.

FWIW I also enjoyed the "players only" format of the last jam. I know some of you guys dig the doo *** girls, but not having to worry about a drunk neighbour damaging gear or requesting a bunch of country songs was nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Haven't seen any damage occur.

Have seen the doo *** girls.


----------



## Lola

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I will be there with bells on my toes! Yup, the singer and I are sure going to be there for sure! I am so excited!

We can both get trashed because my son is driving! YEAH!! It's cookie time!


----------



## GuitarT

I'd better get practising.  Do you get have a list of songs you often tackle? Any 12 bar jamming?


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> Haven't seen any damage occur.


You left early enough before the locals got too sloppy.

Or maybe I'm just a little extra nervous about a Gibson headstock.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> I'd better get practising.  Do you get have a list of songs you often tackle? Any 12 bar jamming?


Your coming too? Awesome! Let's do a Muddy Waters rendition in E, A or whatever scale floats your boat! I am good in any of them. 

I might get a little flamboyant though! I tend to dance and my groove on with the music. It's going to be soooooooooooooo much fun!


----------



## Lola

I can't edit my posts anymore. It keeps on asking me to log in but I am! This is pissing me right off!


----------



## Lola

Is this happening to anyone else?

I would of included this question in the above post but I can't. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## greco

Looking forward to being at the jam.

I'll probably be playing some acoustic ....please bring a campfire guitar (or whatever) and join me if you are interested.

Cheers

Dave

@Lola ...I just posted this and then edited it (by adding this sentence)


----------



## Guest

Ah .. sounds like some fresh blood will be joining us.
Beauties!
You guys are gonna have a great time.
As to roryfan's point, I'd avoid bringing nice stuff, if you can. Ya never know.
Don't let me scare ya's (I've brought gibbys and fenders). Everyone is respectful of all the equipment there.
These jams sometimes go till the wee hours and there tends to be a lot of beer, combustibles and .. cookies.



Lola said:


> I can't edit my posts anymore. It keeps on asking me to log in but I am! This is pissing me right off!


Do you have your cookies (computer, not edible) enabled?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Ah .. sounds like some fresh blood will be joining us.
> Beauties!
> You guys are gonna have a great time.
> As to roryfan's point, I'd avoid bringing nice stuff, if you can. Ya never know.
> Don't let me scare ya's (I've brought gibbys and fenders). Everyone is respectful of all the equipment there.
> These jams sometimes go till the wee hours and there tends to be a lot of beer, combustibles and .. cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your cookies (computer, not edible) enabled?


I guess I have a reputation now! LMAO

I am warning you people now! I am going to get a little wild! And.............I don't care!


----------



## Lola

This girl is going to shake her money maker, booty etc! 

30 days and counting OR 720 hours OR 43,200 minutes! lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the bump.
I guess that I'll just leave it for you to continue doing it. lol.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Thanks for the bump.
> I guess that I'll just leave it for you to continue doing it. lol.



I am up for the job! Just leave it to me! I can't help but comment on this unique event daily~ Did I tell you that I am sooooooooooooooo excited! Never mind! lol


----------



## Lola

Yes Laristotle my cookies are on! No, not baking in the oven silly! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well Lola, I'm looking forward to hearing you play. However, if you wanna dance, you may have to do it outside. Real estate for musicians is at a premium there. Space can be tight. Being a lefty, I often don't even have room to avoid playing dueling headstocks.


----------



## Guest

You had a lot of bouncing around room here.


----------



## JBFairthorne

...well, I hadn't showered for 5 days...

You know...that bass player there is pretty good.


----------



## Lola

I can dance in one spot, doing a side step or just grooving with my body to the music! I don't need any space to get my groove on!


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Well Lola, I'm looking forward to hearing you play. However, if you wanna dance, you may have to do it outside. Real estate for musicians is at a premium there. Space can be tight. Being a lefty, I often don't even have room to avoid playing dueling headstocks.



I am looking forward to hearing you play Mr. Fairthorne! lol


----------



## Lola

Nah changed my mind! I don't think I am coming!


----------



## Guest

Uhm .. say wha!?


----------



## sambonee

Talk about anticlimactic. Reasons. So much enthusiasm and just a bam!!


----------



## Guest

It's probably just nervousness.
I hope you reconsider lola.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> It's probably just nervousness.
> I hope you reconsider lola.


No it's not nervousness! I play in front of different people quite a bit!

Thinking really hard about it. I did buy son a ticket to the Black Sabbath concert as a favour for driving me an the singer


----------



## Guest

There ya go.
You can't disappoint the singer.

4 weeks away.


----------



## Chito

Questions guys, I'm still trying to get this trip organized which will include visiting family in the KW area. I just need to know if bringing my wife along to the jam would be okay. I would also need directions on how to get to Gerry's place as I rely on my GPS and not sure if the GPS will know where to go. Thanks!


----------



## Adcandour

Anyone willing to learn Hells Bells? I know most of it, but still need to finish up the solo (I've been saying this for months).

Anyone know that trick where you stick a pick between the strings, twist it, slide it to the first few frets and then pluck it like a gong? I used to do it when I was young. I may have to take credit for it  It'd be a cool way to start the tune.

I'm still on the fence about going though - might be too much party for me.

@greco - any objection to me bringing back my little cube so we can mini-jam outside? I don't wanna Joe B. your Bob D.

@JBFairthorne - If we go, I can drive. I'll just bring 3 beer and make sure I'm there a minimum 3 to 4 hours.

@Chito - I used my GPS to get there my first time without a hitch.


----------



## Guest

It would be cool to see you Chito.
Of course your wife's welcome.
It's family orientated. 
I'll PM the directions to you.



adcandour said:


> Anyone willing to learn Hells Bells? I know most of it, but still need to finish up the solo (I've been saying this for months).


We'll muck our way through it. 
Maybe even give Comfortably Numb another go?


----------



## greco

@Chito (and your wife) It would be an honour and pleasure to drive you to the jam. I will be alone and know my way around the area. We can leave the jam anytime that you prefer. Just be aware that the KW area is a total mess due to construction of a light rail transit and many other projects.

PM me and let me know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll work on Hell's Bells for ya Adcan (just don't cop out on me). No promises on the details, but I'll learn the structure. Comfortably Numb would be nice to go through again as well...slower than we did the 1st time. We were WAY too fast.

Regarding driving, you can drive if you like, but I really don't mind driving if you wanna have a few. TBH, I kinda prefer driving myself. Then I don't have to adhere to anyone else's schedule. A slice 'o pizza and a large coffee seem to be the going rate nowadays.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Anyone willing to learn Hells Bells? I know most of it, but still need to finish up the solo (I've been saying this for months)


Ding Ding Ding! You sir are the grande prize winner of nothing. lol Magic words to me! Hells Bells! 

I know most of that song as well! Just have to practice the solo. 

Would there happen to be a decibel limit at this partay?


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> It would be cool to see you Chito.
> Of course your wife's welcome.
> It's family orientated.
> I'll PM the directions to you.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll muck our way through it.
> Maybe even give Comfortably Numb another go?


I completely forgot how to play it, but I'll go over it a few more times to reacquaint myself with it. My family with be pleased MJF$#


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Would there happen to be a decibel limit at this partay?


Some wear earplugs, if that's any indication. lol.
It's not concert levels. Just enough to balance the drum kit in.


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> I'll work on Hell's Bells for ya Adcan (just don't cop out on me). No promises on the details, but I'll learn the structure. Comfortably Numb would be nice to go through again as well...slower than we did the 1st time. We were WAY too fast.
> 
> Regarding driving, you can drive if you like, but I really don't mind driving if you wanna have a few. TBH, I kinda prefer driving myself. Then I don't have to adhere to anyone else's schedule. A slice 'o pizza and a large coffee seem to be the going rate nowadays.


Aah, it's a good song to know anyway - super fun to play. I'll start working on it.

Ok, we'll talk about driving then. It's up to you, but I feel bad - pizza and coffee isn't enough in my book. Maybe a stiff HJ while you drive?


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Ding Ding Ding! You sir are the grande prize winner of nothing. lol Magic words to me! Hells Bells!
> 
> I know most of that song as well! Just have to practice the solo.
> 
> Would there happen to be a decibel limit at this partay?


I wanna thank all my friends and family. I couldn't have done it without them. I wanna thank AC/DC for putting out a great tune. I'll put this bunch of 'nothing' on my mantle and cherish it forever.

I didn't wear earplugs the last time and was totally fine.


----------



## Adcandour

Here's a vid of my doing the gong. Not the trickiest thing, but definitely something the kids enjoy...


----------



## JBFairthorne

I don't particularly like playing so loud that my ears are ringing. It's never happened at RW. It seems to be a nice comfortable, somewhat loud volume. Like Lari says, JUST enough to keep up with the drums. I've never needed earplugs there.

Oh sure...you can learn to do a gong...but not any theory? WTF?


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I wanna thank all my friends and family. I couldn't have done it without them. I wanna thank AC/DC for putting out a great tune. I'll put this bunch of 'nothing' on my mantle and cherish it forever.
> 
> I didn't wear earplugs the last time and was totally fine.


This had me giddy with laughter! Your such a comedian. ROTFFLMFAO Too early in the morning for this kind of laughter. I can't wake anyone else up!

After I read this, I had to sneak down to the washroom, shut the door and then howl with laughter. 

What a great start to a day! Thanks.


----------



## Lola

This is really a great thread. It shows the comedic talents of a few!

Guys just stop making me laugh so damned hard. I just woke up son #2 with my laughter. Grumpy baby! Now he's pissed at me. Oh well, too bad, so sad!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Some wear earplugs, if that's any indication. lol.
> It's not concert levels. Just enough to balance the drum kit in.



It's all good then. I don't even wear plugs at concerts or at the studio. Stupid maybe but I just can't cram those sponge things in my ear!


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> @greco - any objection to me bringing back my little cube so we can mini-jam outside? I don't wanna Joe B. your Bob D.


That would be great!
I can also bring 2 acoustics if that would be easier for you.
Last fall there was a campfire and that was cool....um....and hot.

Greco....Hamstrung.......Laristotle


----------



## JBFairthorne

Greco, just curious why you never plug into the PA and join us? I mean, there are lots of songs that get played where an acoustic constantly strumming in the background adds that little something extra.


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> Greco, just curious why you never plug into the PA and join us? I mean, there are lots of songs that get played where an acoustic constantly strumming in the background adds that little something extra.


Neither of my acoustics have electronics. In the "early days" (years ago) of the jams, I played electric and tried to hang in with everyone. Unfortunately, for some unknown reason (likely age), volume and high frequencies give me ear pain. I could try ear plugs but I'm also (now) too inhibited and lack the confidence to join in.


----------



## JBFairthorne

That's a shame...out of all the players that tend to show...a nice acoustic always seems to be missing.


----------



## Guest

I forget which year this was.
It's around 4am.


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> That's a shame...out of all the players that tend to show...a nice acoustic always seems to be missing.


In the past, at some of the jams, there were acoustic only players jamming inside (and outside) during various parts of the jam. Things change depending on who shows up, etc.


----------



## Lola

Do you want me to bring my little DA5 Vox busking amp? I can even run it off of C cell batteries! My Parker is electro/acoustic! I will play with you if you want.


----------



## Chito

@greco Dave, thanks for the offer. I'll let you know about it before the jam.

@laristotle Thanks for the info!

I'll let you guys know if I'm 100% sure about coming. It's most possibly a go but just need to check the logistics, like time off at work, etc...


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Do you want me to bring my little DA5 Vox busking amp?


If you're more comfortable with it, by all means.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Do you want me to bring my little DA5 Vox busking amp? I can even run it off of C cell batteries! My Parker is electro/acoustic! I will play with you if you want.


Thanks Lola. If you want to take a break form playing in the main (indoor) jam area, it would be cool to try some acoustic tunes.


----------



## Guest

I'll bring along my acoustic as well.
Not the flutterby though (no case .. yet).


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> If you're more comfortable with it, by all means.


 No I have to use it when I go to the cottage! I can't cart the refrigerator back and forth with me. I leave the Vox at the cottage so I don't have to worry about it. 

Hell no, I want to try a tube amp if you please. Loud and Proud! That's what I am!


----------



## Lola

Great song! I am an asshole! lol


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Hell no, I want to try a tube amp if you please.


The amp That I'm bringing is SS.
She be loud though.


----------



## Lola

Larry, SS is? It's a tube amp I am assuming.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Solid State


----------



## Lola

I was really hoping for a tube amp but what the heck. SS is what I have at home. It fits the bill!

Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Lola

Is anybody up for a little Sweet Home Chicago?

Such a fine tune to improvise to. We could take turns doing some soloing work!

I will get the singer to learn this song!


----------



## Guest

Sounds doable.


----------



## Lola

Here's is your basic lesson for this song!


----------



## GuitarT

Sounds awesome.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> I was really hoping for a tube amp but what the heck. SS is what I have at home. It fits the bill!
> 
> Beggars can't be choosers!


Well you're free to give mine a try when I'm not using it, although it's a Fender, and while I think it sounds awesome, it may not be your thing.


----------



## cboutilier

I wish I wasn't 3 provinces away


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Well you're free to give mine a try when I'm not using it, although it's a Fender, and while I think it sounds awesome, it may not be your thing.


Hey I will try it out! Fender amps are really kickass! I played a junior before and quite like it!

I would love to stay into the wee hours of the night but I can't. I think the latest possibility would be midnight! It's a 2 hour drive back to home. Man, I would love to stay. Set up a pup tent, air mattress and sleeping bag.


----------



## greco

cboutilier said:


> I wish I wasn't 3 provinces away


It shouldn't be too bad, once you get through Toronto.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Man, I would love to stay. Set up a pup tent, air mattress and sleeping bag.


I've done that a few times.
An air mattress in the back of my pickup.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I've done that a few times.
> An air mattress in the back of my pickup.


I don't think the other two would be up for it! I know my son would bitch and complain about not having his own bed. I don't think the singer would be as bad! 

Hey is there a cheap motel around there? Maybe that would be an option as long as I paid for it. I would though!


----------



## Lola

Just thinking out loud. We have to do a kick ass blues improvisation. I have so many licks up my sleeves. I am itching to play them. Sweet home Chicago would be so much fun too! Any other blues songs that you can think of?


----------



## GuitarT

cboutilier said:


> I wish I wasn't 3 provinces away


I just did the drive from Digby to Southern Ontario. If you leave Thursday morning you"ll be here by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## cboutilier

Lola said:


> Just thinking out loud. We have to do a kick ass blues improvisation. I have so many licks up my sleeves. I am itching to play them. Sweet home Chicago would be so much fun too! Any other blues songs that you can think of?


We usually do Red House or Texas Flood. We did Thrill is Gone Thursday night aND it was a blast.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> Hey I will try it out! Fender amps are really kickass! I played a junior before and quite like it!


Oh, it sounds killer (at least I think so) but it's got a totally different thing going on than the Orange amps you covet. Honestly it's got a "kinda" different thing going on than a traditional Deluxe Reverb. It has a DR (more or less) clean channel and a very good drive channel (kind of uncommon for a Fender). It's got a great reverb tank but no tremolo. I use the dirt channel with only a tiny bit of dirt as a clean pedal platform. It's an amp I'll never part with.


----------



## Lola

I can hardly wait! The singer is sending me audio of him singing the different songs on the set list! If you think I am excited. He's besides himself. The only trouble is that he feels a little awkward around new people and is somewhat shy. I told him not to worry. He would be welcomed into the fold. 

He is a really nice kid of 23. He is a foreign exchange student from India who has no family here. He has been in Canada for 8 months. I am sort of his adoptive mom. I treat as I would treat my sons and he likes the fact that he can call me with whatever is on his mind besides band stuff. He is incredibly polite. Too much in fact. 

He really is worried about making a mistake or singing off key. I told him to forget about it! Everything will be fine!


----------



## Lola

OK! General consensus: name your poison! lol (blues songs you wanna play) I really am hankering to play blues. Texas flood is just not quite my cup of tea. SRV nah.

Give me some ideas so I can start practicing some specifics!~Please.


----------



## Guest

Wait till you guys get there. You'll hear how sloppy everyone sounds. lol. kiddin'. 
Things sound pretty tight for a bunch of strummers who don't know each other.
I know that you and your singer will feel comfortable instantly.

As to blues?
Whatever.
12 bars in whatever key/pattern, we'll follow you. Or whoever.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Wait till you guys get there. You'll hear how sloppy everyone sounds. lol. kiddin'.
> Things sound pretty tight for a bunch of strummers who don't know each other.
> I know that you and your singer will feel comfortable instantly.
> 
> As to blues?
> Whatever.
> 12 bars in whatever key/pattern, we'll follow you. Or whoever.


I don't believe a word you say! lol I heard some of the guys already and they play very well. I am aiming to play as well as possible! Well, depending on how many cookies I consume. lol I actually play better after indulging! I am less inhibited. That's when I turn into Wild Thing! lol Is there a dress code standard that we should follow?(just kidding)


----------



## Lola

Can we play this? Can we, can we, pretty please. I love this song! I will ask Sid, if he wouldn't mind learning the lyrics to this. This is a really rocking song and fun to play too. It's in the key of E. We can even slow the tempo down if need be.


----------



## Lola

Nah, John Lee Hooker style. Let's do it in the Animals style! 

Hey I could be a 60's Go Go girl! I will wear my white boots, a mini skirt and 60's doo! lol Not bloody likely!~


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Hey I could be a 60's Go Go girl! I will wear my white boots, a mini skirt and 60's doo! lol Not bloody likely!~


just leave the bra at home. lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> OK! General consensus: name your poison! lol (blues songs you wanna play) I really am hankering to play blues. Texas flood is just not quite my cup of tea. SRV nah.
> 
> Give me some ideas so I can start practicing some specifics!~Please.


I'm sure a few blues tunes will be played...but it's not a blues festival. It's hard to throw out 12 tunes and expect them to get learned. IMO, the most rewarding thing about this format is that it's NOT scripted. There's no set list. Someone starts playing something and everyone jumps in. It's a great exercise in listening and watching and playing something you might never have played before. Sure you probably won't nail the specific solo or might not know that one special lick, but it's rewarding (at least for me) to learn a new song on the fly and add a little something to it. Don't worry so much about "let's play this song" and focus on playing with the people...whatever happens to be played.


----------



## Chito

So what time does it usually start and what time do most people show up?


----------



## Guest

Usually around 2/3pm ish. I try to get there around 2:30 and there's a few jammers happening already.


----------



## Chito

Thanks! We'll probably come around that time then.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Early is the best time to warm up, tweak your gear, stake out yer spot, chit chat...and jam a 12 bar.


----------



## Guest

Then crack open a beer and spark one up (if that turns your crank).


----------



## JBFairthorne

...and the "things to do upon arrival" list is now complete.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm sure a few blues tunes will be played...but it's not a blues festival. It's hard to throw out 12 tunes and expect them to get learned. IMO, the most rewarding thing about this format is that it's NOT scripted. There's no set list. Someone starts playing something and everyone jumps in. It's a great exercise in listening and watching and playing something you might never have played before. Sure you probably won't nail the specific solo or might not know that one special lick, but it's rewarding (at least for me) to learn a new song on the fly and add a little something to it. Don't worry so much about "let's play this song" and focus on playing with the people...whatever happens to be played.


Hey I know it's not a blues festival. Don't get too serious on me JB. lol I am good with one or two. I just happen to want to play something like that. I know that are some staples for the setlist. I just wanted to make sure that we can play 1 or 2 blues songs. I really don't even care what we play. 

I finally get to meet some of the illustrious members of GC. I can finally put a name to a face! 

territorial rights? lol

I think I might require 1 square foot of real estate. I think my amp at home weighs more than I do! I am a waif! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

With regards to blues songs, it's been my experience that someone starts playing some random 12 bar and then whoever's singing tends to decide what actual blues song we're playing when he starts spouting lyrics, then the musicians adapt from there. Really, anything we play always seems to come down to, "Who knows the lyrics?". Most of these guys are good (far better than I am) and can play just about anything...that someone knows the lyrics for.

I only mention staking out a spot because I'm a lefty and I always seem to be playing dueling head stocks if I'm not in the right place. Although, I think I might try another "corner" this time. While I do enjoy my spot near the drummer, I might try the opposite corner for a change.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Then crack open a beer and spark one up (if that turns your crank).



I can't spark one up! lol

Here's the plan! If we leave Pickering around 12, have to go to Scarberia to pick up the singer at Eglinton and Warden and then hop on the 401 west. We should arrive at the farm about 2 or 2:30 depending on how many pit stops we have to make. I hope we don't get lost. Nah, GPS is our friend. We will be led to the holy grail to the "experience" of all experiences. 

I guess we should bring some extra clothes in case it cools down at night!


----------



## Lola

I just would love to You tube some of this. I want some exposure on You tube and so does Sid!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I guess we should bring some extra clothes in case it cools down at night!


Always a good plan.
Then again, you may build up enough body heat by bouncing/dancing around in your square foot. lol.



Lola said:


> I just would love to You tube some of this. I want some exposure on You tube and so does Sid!


There are people in the crowd that usually film parts of the jam.
Trying to get hold of those vids afterwards have been tough to do though.


----------



## GuitarT

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm sure a few blues tunes will be played...but it's not a blues festival. It's hard to throw out 12 tunes and expect them to get learned. IMO, the most rewarding thing about this format is that it's NOT scripted. There's no set list. Someone starts playing something and everyone jumps in. It's a great exercise in listening and watching and playing something you might never have played before. Sure you probably won't nail the specific solo or might not know that one special lick, but it's rewarding (at least for me) to learn a new song on the fly and add a little something to it. Don't worry so much about "let's play this song" and focus on playing with the people...whatever happens to be played.


Sounds like an awesome format. I anticipate I'll be doing as much or more watching and listening as I will be playing. My playing is certainly not what it used to be. Guitar took a back seat to family life for the last number of years, just starting to get back into it.


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> I only mention staking out a spot because I'm a lefty and I always seem to be playing dueling head stocks if I'm not in the right place. Although, I think I might try another "corner" this time. While I do enjoy my spot near the drummer, I might try the opposite corner for a change.


----------



## Lola

I will be bringing a 12"X 12" piece of glitter board with me. THAT'S MY SPOT! Don't dare step on MY spot 144 square inches of real estate! LMAO!

Some bling for Queen G! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

GuitarT said:


> Sounds like an awesome format. I anticipate I'll be doing as much or more watching and listening as I will be playing. My playing is certainly not what it used to be. Guitar took a back seat to family life for the last number of years, just starting to get back into it.


I hear ya. I'm just back into playing for about 3 years after 5-7 years off due to babies and stuff too. There are lots of times at these that I've found myself in a position where I felt I didn't really have anything to add to what was going on. I just either mute myself and wait for the next tune or take a break and sit and listen while socializing with some of the many "characters" there. I usually try to take one of these opportunities to sit chit chat with the hosts (Gerry and Annette), who are fabulous, genuine and thoughtful people.

I might bring my tools with me and during one of these breaks, do a quick set up on a lefty Strat Gerry acquired recently. Just a wee thank you for a guy who goes to the trouble to do this twice a year (who isn't even a musician) and STILL thinks of us lefties. I mean, who does that? A class act all the way.


----------



## Lola

What a great couple! To lend their farm to us for a day of frolicking and having fun! And Gerry...................he's not even a musician?

Does anyone frolick? lol


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> And...................he's not even a musician?


Gerry tried to learn bass but got frustrated. However, he does play some blues harp ad will sing on occasion. Annet (I think I have spelled her name correctly), his wife, plays tambourine and also sings.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Gerry tried to learn bass but got frustrated. However, he does play some blues harp ad will sing on occasion. Annet (I think I have spelled her name correctly), his wife, plays tambourine and also sings.


This is so nice of them! I can hardly wait to me them. It's sound like I will like them instantly.


----------



## Lola

So no one answered me on this question. Are there any restaurants close by? I could also pack a lunch! So lazy lately! Too many hours at work! It sucks. I don't have the energy to make something to bring.


----------



## Guest

They put out a cold cut buffet in the early evening as well.
There are restaurants in town (Elora).
You'll pass them on your way to the farm (I imagine).
Depends on the route that you take.


----------



## JBFairthorne

There's food in Elora, about 7 minutes from the farm.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> They put out a cold cut buffet in the early evening as well.
> There are restaurants in town (Elora).
> You'll pass them on your way to the farm (I imagine).
> Depends on the route that you take.


Thx. We will grab some food and bring it with us then


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Thx. We will grab some food and bring it with us then


Down at rehearsal practicing like a madwoman! Man, that second solo for knocking on heavens door is just so easy but I can't seem to get the bends cleanly! ! Can't get enough of your love is under wraps! The solo just needs some work! Off to rock as only a Lola can! Lol


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> So no one answered me on this question. Are there any restaurants close by? I could also pack a lunch! So lazy lately! Too many hours at work! It sucks. I don't have the energy to make something to bring.


I don't know exactly where the location is, but it sounds as if Elora is close. lots of good places to eat there. patios, indoor, fancy or just pub and grub


----------



## greco

Scotty said:


> I don't know exactly where the location is, but it sounds as if Elora is close. lots of good places to eat there. patios, indoor, fancy or just pub and grub


Yes, Elora is very close and I totally agree with you that the little village has everything to offer. It is a quite a tourist town in the summer.


----------



## Scotty

greco said:


> Yes, Elora is very close and I totally agree with you that the little village has everything to offer. It is a quite a tourist town in the summer.


Its about to get much bigger. The Mill is going to go through a huge reno and a sister mill is going up across the river and lots of shops and condos planned


----------



## Scotty

Best new improvement is the new Elora Brewery. Good food, great beer! If you like a good hoppy IPA, try the Ladyfriend


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Man, that second solo for knocking on heavens door is just so easy but I can't seem to get the bends cleanly!


I find the first solo easier.
I'll do that one.
Gn'R version.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I find the first solo easier.
> I'll do that one.
> Gn'R version.


Me too! It's that 22nd fret that you bend to 24 in the second solo and it's crazy. I have the first solo nailed! We can both play it together. I have lots of time to practice so I will get the other solo! I hope!

I really liked Can't get enough of your love too! That's so much damned fun!

Another fun one that we played at rehearsal tonight was Brown Sugar.


----------



## Guest

Sure thing.
I'll duet the second solo with you as well.

Anyone else?
'everyone solo!'


----------



## Lola

Ok that sounds excellent my friend! I am really looking forward to this! The drive is going to be beautiful! And then I love the solos in this song! Playing this solo and nailing it is such a good feeling! It's just so much damned fun!

Sid the singer just nails this song almost flawlessly. It's sounds so amazing! Right in pitch and something awesome just happens!


----------



## Lola

Sid is overwhelmed I think by this brand new experience presented before him!


----------



## Lola

Hey Mr. Laristotle would it be too forward of me to ask if the bass player and other guitar player could come as well?


----------



## greco

This is a shout out to Gerry.

At the last jam, he gave me an Epi. LP Junior and all the electronics to get it functioning again. I soldered everything together and it worked. Gerry wanted the guitar to be donated to a local program that gives guitars to kids. This program is run (in part) by Bob Egan of Blue Rodeo and the owner of Bob's Guitars here in Kitchener. I took the guitar to the shop yesterday.

Gerry is one fine and generous gentleman.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Hey Mr. Laristotle would it be too forward of me to ask if the bass player and other guitar player could come as well?


Sure thing.
It's one big happy family.
And we can finally hear what your band sounds like.

And don't call me Mr.
That's my dad. lol.


----------



## Lola

Ok the countdown is officially on now! lol The event is only 20 days away! (yes, I am jumping up and down like a kid a Christmas!) I have been practicing that 2nd solo in the GnR tune. I think I finally have it nailed. It's harder than the first one for sure. A bit of a challenge for me! 

Anybody interested in doing a David Wilcox song? Layin pipe is such a cool song and easy to play!


----------



## Lola

It's in standard tuning! This tune was done in Eb originally .


----------



## Lola

What else should I be practicing for the upcoming shindig at the farm?


----------



## GuitarT

I dyed my hair for the occasion. Going for that aging 80's rock star look. What do y'all think?


----------



## Adcandour

GuitarT said:


> I dyed my hair for the occasion. Going for that aging 80's rock star look. What do y'all think?


I kinda prefer you in the tux.


----------



## Guest

You'll have to bring a pointy guitar with you then.


----------



## greco

GuitarT said:


> What do y'all think?


----------



## Lola

Laristotle has graciously offered to play a duet for both the solos in Knocking on Heaven's door! YEAH! 

Sid the kid(singer) sings it in G standard tuning. That's what the band plays it in too. Is that a problem for anyone? Speak up or forever hold your peace!~ lol

I am just fine tuning the second solo!


----------



## Guest

G,D,Am .. G,D,C. Correct?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> G,D,Am .. G,D,C. Correct?


You got it Pontiac! I think this saying dates me but who cares! lol

I was playing in Gb in standard tuning and it's just too much mental gymnastics!


----------



## Lola

18 days = 432 hours = 25,920 minutes etc. until we make magic and have such an amazing time! I am so damned excited. To meet everyone in person is going to be so much fun and to be able to play and goof off!


----------



## Guest

The goofin' off is the best part.
Along with meeting everyone and playing.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> The goofin' off is the best part.
> Along with meeting everyone and playing.



I somehow knew that you would like "that" part! lol


----------



## Guest

We haven't even met yet and you already know me so well. lol.


----------



## Lola

Your conversations reveal a lot about your personality! I can tell your very nice, polite, mannerly, very patient and very kind!


----------



## Guest

Aw shucks.








Can you say that to my wife please? lol.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Your conversations reveal a lot about your personality! I can tell your very nice, polite, mannerly, very patient and very kind!


Wait 'til you meet him in person!!!


























































He is exactly as you describe...and more.

@laristotle ...You now owe me a coffee, brother.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Aw shucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say that to my wife please? lol.


I am sure she knows that she has a really great guy! Hubby and I will celebrate 31 years of wedded bliss, agony at times and we can fight like champs. We love each other more as we get older. He brought me lunch to my work. A container of shredded wheat with bran(I love my cereal anytime of day and dry, no milk), peppers and onions and yogurt! He put it all together with a fancy napkin and plastic utensil in a Pink Princess lunch box that he specifically bought for me today! lol So really sweet of him.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I am sure she knows that she has a really great guy! Hubby and I will celebrate 31 years of wedded bliss, agony at times and we can fight like champs. We love each other more as we get older. He brought me lunch to my work. A container of shredded wheat with bran(I love my cereal anytime of day and dry, no milk), peppers and onions and yogurt! He put it all together with a fancy napkin and plastic utensil in a Pink Princess lunch box that he specifically bought for me today! lol So really sweet of him.


Your newlyweds. For us it's 46 years . . . or is it 47?


----------



## Adcandour

Yeah....I'm just gonna unsubscribe for now...


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> I am sure she knows that she has a really great guy! Hubby and I will celebrate 31 years of wedded bliss, agony at times and we can fight like champs. We love each other more as we get older. He brought me lunch to my work. A container of shredded wheat with bran(I love my cereal anytime of day and dry, no milk), peppers and onions and yogurt! He put it all together with a fancy napkin and plastic utensil in a Pink Princess lunch box that he specifically bought for me today! lol So really sweet of him.



My wife did the same thing once, but she put a pair of her sexy undies in with it knowing I'd open my lunch in front of my coworkers...can you Imagine if a guy did the same thing? Not quite the same effect....


----------



## Guest

Um .. yeah, back to jam talk. Please.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Um .. yeah, back to jam talk. Please.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh is it getting to mushy for ya? lol


----------



## Guest

There better not be any 'group hug' at the jam or else I'm outa' there.


----------



## GTmaker

laristotle said:


> There better not be any 'group hug' at the jam or else I'm outa' there.


Dear Larry... your chances that you can avoid a "group hug" can be best described by the phenomena called the "event horizon"
You have already crossed with both feet beyond the edge and there is no turning back.

may the force be with you. It wont help but its always good to have.
G.

_In general relativity, an *event horizon* is a boundary in spacetime beyond which events cannot affect an outside observer. In layman's terms, it is defined as "the point of no return",
i.e., the point at which the gravitational pull becomes so great as to make escape impossible, even for light. _


----------



## Roryfan

@Lola if the jam goes the same way this thread has turned, you should probably learn Kumbaya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

GTmaker said:


> "the point of no return"


I'll agree that it's a great album.


----------



## Chito

Roryfan said:


> @Lola if the jam goes the same way this thread has turned, you should probably learn Kumbaya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am assuming you are referring to this version?


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> I am assuming you are referring to this version?


Wow that's the exact version I learned. What a coincidence! The singer sings it exactly like this dude!


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> Dear Larry... your chances that you can avoid a "group hug" can be best described by the phenomena called the "event horizon"
> You have already crossed with both feet beyond the edge and there is no turning back.
> 
> may the force be with you. It wont help but its always good to have.
> G.
> 
> _In general relativity, an *event horizon* is a boundary in spacetime beyond which events cannot affect an outside observer. In layman's terms, it is defined as "the point of no return",
> i.e., the point at which the gravitational pull becomes so great as to make escape impossible, even for light. _


 Larry be prepared cuz you're going to get the biggest hug and kiss from ME!

When I ask you for your help or your opinion on something important to me, you're always willing to lend a helping hand or an ear!

You're an absolute sweetheart! <3


----------



## Guest

I'm glad my wife isn't looking over my shoulder at the moment.








You may have difficulty in getting your arms around me though. lol.

I like to help everyone as best as I can.
Same as a good portion of the members on this great site.


----------



## Guest

I've been contacted by a couple of members who proposed some ideas.
I am not the MC or organizer. I'm just the Forum Crier for this event.
I asked them to post them here to get everyone else s thoughts on them.
Seeing that we're two weeks away, I'll run them by y'all.

A mini tribute set to the Hip.
Learn what you can, if you wish, and play along.
If you already know some of these, even better.
I hope someone knows how to or enjoys playing slide (or learn the parts. Lola?)
I'd like to play bass for this.
Suggested set list;
New Orleans
Little Bones
Grace Too
Bobcaygeon
Ahead by a Century
3 Pistols
Courage
Blow at High Dough

The other proposal is a little more counter to what the Riff Wrath Jam is all about.
That is, sign a sheet and wait your turn to play so that there is not a half dozen guitars at once playing the same song.

I'm not in this camp.
The beauty of this Jam is that anyone can get up and play when they wish.
Sure, it can sound sloppy when a player or three mucks it up while watching someone's frethand to follow along, but, *we don't care*.
The origins of this event is to make sure everyone who participates feels welcomed and comfortable regardless of one's skill level.
It's why it's been a successful event on it's eighth year now and why we all have a great time doing it.


----------



## Lola

I just have to reiterate this Laristotle! You have been a good friend! You have gone above and beyond to help me out at times with either an idea or an opinion and I must commend you on this! You didn't have to!


----------



## Lola

Besides I told my hubby about this and he knows I am giving you a big hug and kiss for your support of me! He didn't even blink an eye! I will give you a big wink and nod then~! Nah! Hug and a kiss!

I give Cheezy a hug and kiss when I see him at the Rehearsal Factory. It's just who I am! You have both graciously helped to shape the guitar player I have become!


----------



## Lola

Larry can you pls tell me the bands that do the above set list! I will learn as many as I can


----------



## Chito

Those 8 songs are all Hip songs.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I have no problem doin' some hip tunes...or trying to follow along. I'm not in the "sign in sheet" camp though. I too love the current "play when/what you wanna play" format. If it ain't broken, don't fix it.


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> I've been contacted by a couple of members who proposed some ideas.
> I am not the MC or organizer. I'm just the Forum Crier for this event.
> I asked them to post them here to get everyone else s thoughts on them.
> Seeing that we're two weeks away, I'll run them by y'all.
> 
> A mini tribute set to the Hip.
> Learn what you can, if you wish, and play along.
> If you already know some of these, even better.
> I hope someone knows how to or enjoys playing slide (or learn the parts. Lola?)
> I'd like to play bass for this.
> Suggested set list;
> New Orleans
> Little Bones
> Grace Too
> Bobcaygeon
> Ahead by a Century
> 3 Pistols
> Courage
> Blow at High Dough
> 
> The other proposal is a little more counter to what the Riff Wrath Jam is all about.
> That is, sign a sheet and wait your turn to play so that there is not a half dozen guitars at once playing the same song.
> 
> I'm not in this camp.
> The beauty of this Jam is that anyone can get up and play when they wish.
> Sure, it can sound sloppy when a player or three mucks it up while watching someone's frethand to follow along, but, *we don't care*.
> The origins of this event is to make sure everyone who participates feels welcomed and comfortable regardless of one's skill level.
> It's why it's been a successful event on it's eighth year now and why we all have a great time doing it.


The Hip tribute is a great idea and I think the second proposal will keep many newcomers away, especially those with little jamming experience. (easier for inexperienced or new players to hang out in the background and play what they can without feeling they have to carry it or be in a spotlight...IMO)


----------



## Lola

Ya, too much pressure!

Never mind! I got it! They're the Hip songs! I will learn one or two maybe but I am not of the Hip camp!


----------



## Lola

14 day left = 336 hours = 20,160 minutes

OR

13 more sleeps!

Yes I know that this is totally juvenile but I can't wait! 

The " we don't care" attitude is the best! It makes everyone relax and no one including myself has to worry about making a mistake or having a few off minutes while playing!


----------



## Guest

You're not alone. lol.


----------



## Lola

I can't stop talking about this jam! I AM SO EXCITED! What about some Kiss songs, Cold Gin?

Memories in the making.


----------



## GuitarT

I'm looking forward to this. I've been trying to get some practice time in but I'm working at a job site down in Maryland right now. I should be back home by the end of the week. I'll have to cram the following week! 
Also another vote to maintain status quo for the format if my opinion matters.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Cold Gin?


Roll it out Lola.
We'll follow along.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Roll it out Lola.
> We'll follow along.



Okay I am saying it! Effin awesome! lol I know most of this song! It's not difficult and sounds so very cool! I have also learned the main riff to AC/DC's song Gone shootin! That riff took a bit of time but it's nasty cool. It's got such an edge to it! I was making it more complicated then what it was! It's so brilliant. I can get right into the groove of this song! And playing the solos in Knocking on Heavens door with forum nice guy, non other then Laristotle, himself! I really love/hate the second solo but the first is amazing. The second solo is a little bit faster or so it seems for my fingers! A little bit more of mental gymnastics takes place.

September 10th can't get here fast enough!


----------



## sambonee

Ok. This is getting rowdy folks. Nothing to see here. Keep movin' ! Lol

If y'all plan this thing too much it won't be called a jam anymore!!


----------



## Chito

sambonee said:


> Ok. This is getting rowdy folks. Nothing to see here. Keep movin' ! Lol
> 
> If y'all plan this thing too much it won't be called a jam anymore!!


LOL I'm starting to worry about coming without any preparation whatsoever. Seems like people are learning songs, solos, etc.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Don't sweat it...I ain't learnin' nuthin'. Once it goes from let's learn (insert 1 or 2 songs here) to a list of like, what are we at now, 20 songs (?), I just tune out and go to play whatever. Sure I like learning new material, but if the must learn list ends up to be too overwhelming, more often than not, I learn nada. My experience with long lists like these with regards to Riff Wrath is...that 3/4 of them won't even get played (probably because NOBODY sat down and learned 20 songs), so why learn 'em all?

I DO expect to have another go at You May Be Right though Lari. 

Final thought...people can learn songs/solos until the cows come home...it's the lyrics that tend to get neglected and result in something NOT being played.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> .. it's the lyrics that tend to get neglected and result in something NOT being played.


Not a concern.
You know me, I make 'em up.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Oh, and I'm going to pick up a set of strings (probably 9-42s) and bring my tools and do a set up on that lefty Strat Gerry has. Just a little something to repay his kindness and generousity. Hell I might even plug it in and giver 'er a go if I like the way it sounds once I've got 'er up and running. If someone can bring a small amp that I can plug in outside to test/tweak it that would be great.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Oh, and I'm going to pick up a set of strings (probably 9-42s) and bring my tools and do a set up on that lefty Strat Gerry has. Just a little something to repay his kindness and generousity. Hell I might even plug it in and giver 'er a go if I like the way it sounds once I've got 'er up and running. If someone can bring a small amp that I can plug in outside to test/tweak it that would be great.


I will bring my Vox DA5 for you Mr. Fairthorne if you like. We are going to the cottage today so I will grab it for you. It also runs on 4 C size batteries. I will pick some up. It's pretty kick ass for such a small amp.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Ok. This is getting rowdy folks. Nothing to see here. Keep movin' ! Lol
> 
> If y'all plan this thing too much it won't be called a jam anymore!!


I like structure! Sorry guys. I need to know what I am playing. Even if it's only for a couple of songs. If I have learned a song that we don't play it's one more song in my arsenal. Learning is never a detriment!

See, even my blues improvisation is sort of planned depending on the tempo and key of the song. I have an arsenal of licks as well.

Being at least a little bit prepared is the way I roll! I can't help it. It's the way I have to play. An ingrained characteristic!

If I let loose on whatever I have a innate fear of sounding like shit. I can't let that happen.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I like structure! Sorry guys. I need to know what I am playing. Even if it's only for a couple of songs. If I have learned a song that we don't play it's one more song in my arsenal. Learning is never a detriment!
> 
> See, even my blues improvisation is sort of planned depending on the tempo and key of the song. I have an arsenal of licks as well.
> 
> Being at least a little bit prepared is the way I roll! I can't help it. It's the way I have to play. An ingrained characteristic!
> 
> If I let loose on whatever I have a innate fear of sounding like shit. I can't let that happen.


I'm like that also on piano. I feel I can pretty well play any song I want on piano if I can take the time to learn it. If I don't play it for a year or two, I'm screwed. I do know one excellent piano player that plays everything in the key of "C" and just transposes his piano. I just can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## greco

Is anyone besides me bringing an acoustic guitar specifically for a concurrent outdoor (hopefully) jam ?


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> Is anyone besides me bringing an acoustic guitar specifically for a concurrent outdoor (hopefully) jam ?


I suck at acoustic - especially with the way I set it up. It no longer plays like an electric (I really messed it up). 

I can still bring it though, if I end up making it up there. I will also bring that little cube again.


----------



## GuitarT

greco said:


> Is anyone besides me bringing an acoustic guitar specifically for a concurrent outdoor (hopefully) jam ?


I probably will.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Is anyone besides me bringing an acoustic guitar specifically for a concurrent outdoor (hopefully) jam ?


Sid the kid the singer plays acoustic! Laristotle is getting him the loan of a lefty one! I can switch my Parker over to acoustic with the piezo pups. I would love to play a song or two with you Greco. My little Vox will fit the bill perfectly!

Maybe some Neil Young?


----------



## Lola

I definitely want to play a variation of AC/DC's Gone Shootin! I got the timing down cold!


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> Oh, and I'm going to pick up a set of strings (probably 9-42s) and bring my tools and do a set up on that lefty Strat Gerry has. Just a little something to repay his kindness and generousity. Hell I might even plug it in and giver 'er a go if I like the way it sounds once I've got 'er up and running. If someone can bring a small amp that I can plug in outside to test/tweak it that would be great.


I probably won't make it to the "jam" (air quotes necessitated by the rampant over planning in this thread) but will gladly donate a set of strings. 

Adcandour was thinking about stopping by my place on the way down to A/B Rats & check out some other gear, so if he can convince you to do the detour you're welcome grab a set from my Best Buy sale stash. I have a veritable plethora of gauges from 9-46, 10-46, 11-49 etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarT

"Don't sweat it...I ain't learnin' nuthin'."

My thoughts too. Some of the best moments in music just happen. My only plans are to be there with a guitar or three and my amp. If everything comes together musically, great, if not I'm sure I'll enjoy myself anyway. I met a couple of you guys at the vintage guitar show in Elmira a few months ago and I look forward to seeing y'all again this time with guitar in hand.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Is anyone besides me bringing an acoustic guitar specifically for a concurrent outdoor (hopefully) jam ?


I'll bring one to join ya's. When my ears need a break. lol.



Lola said:


> Laristotle is getting him the loan of a lefty one!


I don't have a 'lefty' to loan. 
I did say that there _may_ be one there to use.
I know that there's an electric.
The one that JB's going to set up.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'll bring one to join ya's. When my ears need a break. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a 'lefty' to loan.
> I did say that there _may_ be one there to use.
> I know that there's an electric.
> The one that JB's going to set up.


Miss communication. Yes I am!


----------



## JBFairthorne

There will be lefty electrics...but I don't own an acoustic.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Miss communication. Yes I am!



Problem solved! Sid is bringing his with him!


----------



## Lola

I guess if I want to put some of the Riff WRath on YouTube I will have to ask permission of all the performers? I would do this as a courtesy to everyone anyways.

I really want to go You tube with some of it just to get some public exposure as well as feedback. Just have to watch out for those nasty trolls!


----------



## Guest

Only seems polite.
The vids that I've posted in the past are unlisted.
So that only this forum sees them.


----------



## Scotty

Well this just took a turn...on YouTube now?


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> Only seems polite.
> The vids that I've posted in the past are unlisted.
> So that only this forum sees them.


Considering that the spirit of this jam is to encourage anyone to play it may add a level of intimidation to someone who's just starting out to think they're being potentially shown worldwide. I agree with keeping it within "the family" so to speak.


----------



## GuitarT

No YouTube for this guy. Sorry. I don't mind pics or vids on this forum for members to see but that's where I draw the line.


----------



## Adcandour

I think I'm going to pass on this round.

Lola, I don't want to offend, since I appreciate your fervour, but i suspect I know why your band stuff gets complicated - you need a heavy dose of self-awareness.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> I think I'm going to pass on this round.
> 
> Lola, I don't want to offend, since I appreciate your fervour, but i suspect I know why your band stuff gets complicated - you need a heavy dose of self-awareness.


----------



## Lola

Ok, ok I get it! No offence intended! Besides, I would never do anything without anybody's consent. So no You tube. That's fine with me.

It's all good. No worries. Chillax!


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> I think I'm going to pass on this round.


Hope you change your mind! 
I always enjoy your playing and talking to you.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> I think I'm going to pass on this round.


Me too but I'll try to make the next mini jam if there is one.


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Me too but I'll try to make the next mini jam if there is one.


I'm definitely gonna hit those whenever the opportunity strikes.


----------



## Lola

I am sorry to whom it may concern if my lack of forethought has changed your mind about not coming.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I am sorry to whom it may concern if my lack of forethought has changed your mind about not coming.


LOL, not me. My issues are

a) I'm busy that day anyway

b) there is such a thing as too many guitar players 

I was actually looking forward to some video though.


----------



## GuitarT

I'm chillaxed. I enjoy music for the sake of music. I'm at a point in life where musically I live in the moment so personally I'm not interested in exposure and the only feedback I care about comes from standing too close to my amp. Of course I'm only speaking for myself here, everyone else has there own story to tell and I'm good with that.


----------



## JBFairthorne

To all of you who reconsidered going due to all the "planning" in this thread...please come, the more the merrier.

As far as the OVER PLANNING in this thread...let's not try to make this into something different than what it is.

What it is...

An opportunity to play some music with some great people/musicians without any judgements, time slots, sign in sheets, formal rules or set lists. Just get up and play when you feel you have something to add to the mix, relax when you don't. The moment that this becomes more formalized is the same moment that the vibe that makes this event so special DIES. Stop overthinking things. Stop making plans. Stop making lists. Just show up, play, listen, have fun!

The reason people drive from hours around to come to this is because of WHAT IT IS. If they wanted the same run of the mill open mic with lists and "turns", they can get that much closer to home and save themselves the drive (although it is quite a nice drive).


----------



## Lola

I won't say anything more. I won't add any fuel to the fire that I started! 

I should of just shut up while I was a head of the game. I never intended for an "open" mic to happen. Organization and some structure is how I operate but I guess this is not the place where it belongs. 

It's about a 2 hours and 15 minute drive from my place an I guess I wanted some bang for my buck!

I guess I will be in the shit house as soon as I arrive. Have I been labelled a "trouble maker" yet or better yet a rebel with a cause? Or, I will go and sit in the corner and repent. 

What I voiced was my opinions and ideas. I just expressed them, nothing more nothing less! Shot down in flames. But that's totally fine with me. 

I certainly never intended to change the very nature of what Riff Wrath is or has evolved into.


----------



## Guest

There's nothing wrong with posting song ideas up here. IMO.
That's been happening for years.
You didn't start anything Lola.
I think Jb's referring to another thread in the forum(?).
Nothing will change at the jam.
It's still going to be the happy free-for-all that's it's known for.


----------



## JBFairthorne

FWIW I'm still really looking forward to this event. It'll be nice to see "the gang" again. And check out the "gear". And listen to some excellent music. And relax on the "patio". Good times.


----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> There's nothing wrong with posting song ideas up here. IMO.
> That's been happening for years.
> You didn't start anything Lola.
> I think Jb's referring to another thread in the forum(?).
> Nothing will change at the jam.
> It's still going to be the happy free-for-all that's it's known for.


Every now and then you SINCERELY wish there was a "like Like LIKE" button...


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> Every now and then you SINCERELY wish there was a "like Like LIKE" button...


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> I won't say anything more. I won't add any fuel to the fire that I started!
> 
> I should of just shut up while I was a head of the game. I never intended for an "open" mic to happen. Organization and some structure is how I operate but I guess this is not the place where it belongs.
> 
> It's about a 2 hours and 15 minute drive from my place an I guess I wanted some bang for my buck!
> 
> I guess I will be in the shit house as soon as I arrive. Have I been labelled a "trouble maker" yet or better yet a rebel with a cause? Or, I will go and sit in the corner and repent.
> 
> What I voiced was my opinions and ideas. I just expressed them, nothing more nothing less! Shot down in flames. But that's totally fine with me.
> 
> I certainly never intended to change the very nature of what Riff Wrath is or has evolved into.


It's understandable for someone who hasn't been to one of these to want a degree of control of what they're gonna do. My first few times out I was worried about how well I'd play or what we'd be able to cover or how well we did it. I got over it. 
All I can say is there's no need to worry about it. This is as laid back a crowd as you're gonna find anywhere. Come on out, plug in and have at it! It's fun and you meet great people. Definitely a bang for buck! This is one event you don't have to overthink. That's its magic!


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> Definitely a bang for buck!


And it doesn't cost you a penny!


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I tend to lurk more than I post, but I will chime in here. I went to the first Riff Wrath jam, which was way out of my comfort zone. I have no problem with being on stage, I am a "band extrovert" who is not normally very social in real life. However, I swallowed my fear and headed off, since the event sounded like fun. And it was. And still is. It is constantly evolving, with all skill levels and musical tastes accepted, and absolutely no judgement present. Everybody supports and contributes. Sometimes there may be a guitar player or two too many, but then a couple of people will step out for a beer or a herb, and the vibe will evolve again. Like most jams, it has magical moments and trainwrecks. It doesnt matter. Fun will be had by all.

I suggested to Laristotle and Hamstrung that we do a few Tragically Hip tunes as a tribute to the ( probable) end of one of Canada's great bands. I have a similar voice to Gord, and I like singing their stuff. ( that said, work is preventing me from learning a few of the Hip tunes I suggested, but we will muddle through the ones we know. ) My only request is that it's hard to sing over 6 or 8 guitar players, so hopefully a few people can take a break for those tunes.

Lola, it will be good to meet you. Enthusiasm is always welcome. I spent a bit of time learning both the bass and rhythm guitar parts to Gone Shootin' , one of my favorite AC/DC songs, so I could play either of those parts. ( Same with Heaven's Door, BTW.) 

Fun is the key. Don't overthink, don't over-practice, and it usually helps to bring lyric sheets. 

Looking forward to the 1oth.


----------



## Moosehead

Have to DJ a wedding on the 10th but a mini jam would be great, if one were to happen. If not, catch y'all on the flipside.


----------



## Guest

Gonna miss ya Moose.
Will keep you posted on any future jams bud.



buckaroobanzai said:


> work is preventing me from learning a few of the Hip tunes I suggested, but we will muddle through the ones we know.


Which ones are you comfortable doing?
I'll do the bass on these, I hope nobody minds, or if someone else knows 
the stuff well and wants to play them, I'll step aside for the _ahem_ break.


----------



## Lola

1 more week to go! YEAH! I won't be able to get in much practice time at all. It really sucks! A major player in my company up and quit, just like that. Now guess who has to take up the slack? Working 12 hour days. But, I am ready to get down and boogie.

Get my freak on.


----------



## Guest

If you want to 'funk out',
ask Sid to learn the lyrics to this.
This has been played the past couple of jams, but, my voice can't pull it off. 
It's always been a crowd pleaser fer' sure.


----------



## Lola

So I just ask Sid if he could do this. He doesn't really like it but I am begging to do it on my behalf. I just love this song! Justin Sandercoe has a great guitar lesson on this particular song. 

I may not be able to contain myself! No worries I will not veer from my 144 square inches of real estate. Lol wait until you see what I have cooked up. Some really fun shenanigans. 

Let's get this party started!!


----------



## sambonee

My take on the thoughts so far is


Laid back atmosphere is a must. 
Most people don't ideally seek playing with more than 2 other guitarists (3 total max- preferably 2) but still get everyone up there. 
I'm sure everyone wants everyone else to get their chance on stage (while allowing themselves 4-8-12 songs) say 4 songs[20min?] jammed / per 2 hr period. This would allow for ideally 12 guitarists per hour 2hr period. 
I don't believe that there have been more than 12 guitarists at any particular 2 hr period. 

I have to admit, the one thing that draws me away slightly is the guitarists congestion. 

May I suggest that people don't want musical structure. The want organizational and stage time structure.

Give the the years that this has been happening, a bit of "air traffic control" will let people enjoy their time up and down.


----------



## GTmaker

G.


----------



## JBFairthorne

With the exception of one time that I was there when 3 guys came out and did their own original material, I've found that "stage time structure" tended to take care of itself. Sure there are lots of times when there might a one or two too many guitars but who cares. There are also times when the "stage" is kind of empty too. Some people might actually prefer the anonymity that several guitars provide...especially those that might not be so comfortable playing in front of people. It can be hard enough for them to get up and play without adding the "spotlight" factor.

Either way, I don't much care. It'll be what it is. It's somewhat organic there. I'm sure I'll get to play few I know and maybe even jam a few I don't. I'll use my "off stage" time the same way I always do...have a smoke or two, some bevvies, chit chat with people (without having to yell or put my ear right by their mouth) and listen to the music.


----------



## Lola

It's called "go with the flow".


----------



## Lola

It will give everyone a chance to mix and mingle and fot myself to frolic with the horses. I am bringing them apples and carrots which I am so looking forward to!

No "stage hog" here. Lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just ask before you feed the horses. You never know how the owner might feel or if they have certain dietary requirements/restrictions or something. I don't see it being an issue, but better to be safe and ask.


----------



## Lola

I already asked a close friend of theirs and it shouldn't be a problem!

Of course I would ask permission first! That 's a given!


----------



## Guest

Your son will have to get a pic of that.
With your thigh high red boots on. lol.

There's a song there somewhere.


----------



## Budda

Man Lola you have everyone revved up 

Have fun gang, I'll be.. somewhere in the US. Whatever day 2 is!


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> Man Lola you have everyone revved up


That's one way of putting it. This thread was just planning for a party a couldn't make because of the distance but it got fairly intense and a fun read for a while.

Have fun guys!


----------



## Budda

vadsy said:


> That's one way of putting it. This thread was just planning for a party a couldn't make because of the distance but it got fairly intense and a fun read for a while.
> 
> Have fun guys!


I haven't even been following, just read the last page and wanted to send my wellwishes haha.


----------



## greco

IMHO, organizing almost any aspect of the Riff Wrath jam will be like herding cats. 

The singular most organized part of the jam that I have seen through the years is the late evening, cold buffet. 

In recognition of that, I want to take this opportunity to give a special *"Thank you very, very much" to everyone that makes that buffet happen* *...I'm assuming it is Annette and her friends/neighbours. *I never really sensed that they have received the thanks, admiration and level of appreciation that they have earned and deserved through all the years of these jams. Again, my thanks to all of you from the bottom of my heart (which, being male, includes my stomach....LOL) . 

Gerry...If you read this ...I have the 2 mic cables repaired for you and will bring them. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Your son will have to get a pic of that.
> With your thigh high red boots on. lol.
> 
> There's a song there somewhere.


It's going to be too hot to wear them! They are gorgeous though. Whenever I wear them people stop an ask where I bought them. I have even had guys cat call out to me about them. They really do attract attention.

I like to look different from the masses.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> It's going to be too hot to wear them! They are gorgeous though. Whenever I wear them people stop an ask where I bought them. I have even had guys cat call out to me about them. They really do attract attention.


I can't imagine why


----------



## greco

Duplicate post to number 229 below.


----------



## greco

Budda said:


> I haven't even been following, just read the last page and wanted to send my wellwishes haha.


Maybe when all the dust settles, we can grab a coffee together. When is your wedding? (I'm not sure that you told me the date).

Enjoy the U.S. tour ....and kick some gluteal soft tissue!!


----------



## Budda

greco said:


> Maybe when all the dust settles, we can grab a coffee together. When is your wedding? (I'm not sure that you told me the date).
> 
> Enjoy the U.S. tour ....and kick some gluteal tissue!!


October 1st. 2 weeks later we have our album release and then another big tour haha.


----------



## Guest

I'll be bringing a friend with me that plays harp really well.
He sings as well. Deep bluesy voice.

Some members of the jam band that I recently joined may show up too.
The singer was invited by a fellow forum member.
It's when she starting talking about it that I filled them in on more details.


----------



## Lola

So exact coordinates so we can GPS this. Please phone me if we aren't there by 3! Laristotle doesn't have a cell phone.

Could someone pls pm me who has a cell phone and is coming so that I can give you my cell phone number as well just in case!

I am so paranoid about getting lost in god's country.


----------



## JBFairthorne

The address will show up on your GPS. You shouldn't have much trouble finding it. Once you're in Elora you're about 7 minutes away.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> I am so paranoid about getting lost in god's country.


You must have seen Deliverance


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> You must have seen Deliverance


Yes I have seen that movie but my son has absolutely zero patience for anything! I will not go into detail!

I wish I didn't have that damned concussion! I miss driving in instances like this so much!


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I should be good to do 3 Pistols, Little Bones, New Orleans , Bobcaygeon, Locked in the Trunk of a Car by the weekend. I can sing a couple of the others if people want to play them ( Courage, Blow at High Dough, Ahead by a Century) but I wont have time to learn the guitar parts for those.


----------



## Guest

I'll do my best to learn the bass for these.
See ya Saturday.


----------



## Lola

quiet


----------



## Chito

Seems like it's going to be raining. Would that be an issue?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Rain shouldn't be a HUGE issue. At least it won't be scorching hot.


----------



## Chito

Thanks and yes, I'm now 100% we'll be there. Hope to stay long enough to meet people and maybe jam a bit.


----------



## Chito

Thanks and yes, I'm now 100% we'll be there. Hope to stay long enough to meet people and maybe jam a bit.


----------



## sambonee

Given the distance you're coming, there should be a red carpet!!! Seriously though, chito, throw out some tunes you like now so that others might be able to swing in on the downbeat. 

I'll say one thing, it's a fab party, and the treats are sweet too!!! 2-4-1 at 4:20pm. 

Also the conversations are great. Nice to meet other forum members.


----------



## Chito

No red carpet!!! Hahaha just looking forward to meeting some new folks. I've already met Greco and Hamstrung before. As for tunes, I should be able to hack my way into most songs.


----------



## sambonee

Green carpet then! Heck it is in the country!!!


----------



## Guest

A few horse cookies to kick around too. lol.


----------



## Lola

Thanks so much Laristotle! Jumping Jack flash is in the bag! Can anybody do a rooster strut? lol

Anyone up for Can't help falling in love with you by Elvis?

Man if I had of focused in school the way I focus on my guitar I could be a member of MENSA! lol


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Anyone up for Can't help falling in love with you by Elvis?


Not too difficult.
I'll do mt best to play it cleanly.


----------



## sambonee

Larry, you're much younger looking in that video??


----------



## Lola

So I see some people are members of the 4/20 club.


----------



## shoretyus

Lola said:


> So I see some people are members of the 4/20 club.


Me... I'm a Jockey in that race.........damn...Chito too.?.... might have to saddle up a pony


----------



## GuitarT

Okay, I'm old and admittedly often out of the loop but what the heck is the 4/20 club?


----------



## vadsy

GuitarT said:


> Okay, I'm old and admittedly often out of the loop but what the heck is the 4/20 club?


It's those damn dopers.


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> Okay, I'm old and admittedly often out of the loop but what the heck is the 4/20 club?


People who partake of marijuana. Either smoke it or eat it as in cookies~


----------



## JBFairthorne

4/20 is a reference to the California Senate Bill 420 which is also known as the Medical Marijuana Program Act.

I suffer from chronic tendonitis...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

dupli.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


That was really effed up! A stoners cartoon for sure. I would rather watch Cheech and Chong though.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I would rather watch Cheech and Chong though.


It's too close to Saturday to learn this then, I guess.
You can leave your square and prance around all you want. lol.


----------



## Chito

shoretyus said:


> Me... I'm a Jockey in that race.........damn...Chito too.?.... might have to saddle up a pony


Me? What did I do?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> It's too close to Saturday to learn this then, I guess.
> You can leave your square and prance around all you want. lol.


Are you giving me permission to leave my 144 square inches of real estate? 

My brain is on overload just too much too learn, rehearsal tonight! 

I looked up some lessons on Jumping Jack Flash and there's a million ways to play! My question, is that video that is in this thread the way it will be played?


----------



## Guest

Pretty much. Key of 'G'.
Don't worry about note for note.
We don't.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> It's too close to Saturday to learn this then, I guess.
> You can leave your square and prance around all you want. lol.


This song is in the bag! Done. We can play if anyone wants too. Lots of fun!


----------



## GuitarT

Got the Strat re-strung, most of the gear out of the basement and ready to load in the car tomorrow, just have to check the acoustic and re-string if needed.  I know the road this event is on but will there be a sign out front letting us know exactly where it is?


----------



## greco

GuitarT said:


> I know the road this event is on but will there be a sign out front letting us know exactly where it is?


Sent you a PM with a pic. I doubt there will be a sign. However, Roll down you window and listen for the "music".


----------



## Hamstrung

greco said:


> Sent you a PM with a pic. I doubt there will be a sign. However, Roll down you window and listen for the "music".


Doesn't he hang an old guitar off of the mailbox at the road? I seem to recall that. 
Either way, it's the first driveway(s) on the left once you turn off Northfield.


----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


> Doesn't he hang an old guitar off of the mailbox at the road? I seem to recall that.
> Either way, it's the first driveway(s) on the left once you turn off Northfield.


Yes, I clearly remember that from the past. However, I looked for the old guitar the last time we were there (at the "small" jam) but I didn't see it. Maybe he only puts it out for the June and September "big" jams??


----------



## Lola

Holy crap Batman! One more sleep and tomorrow will be glorious! I am so excited.

Just got home for rehearsal and my ears are ringing. This has never happened to me before. There was 5 of us in a very small studio tonight. Think I am going to start wearing earplugs. We practiced quite a few songs that we will be playing tomorrow.

Yup, going to be on my 144 square inches of personal turf rocking and rolling. Tomorrow can't come soon enough.

Sid the kid was just incredible tonight. What an amazing singer. I know for certain that he's going to kick some serious ass.

I wanted to play the Cheech and Chong song but didn't get a chance. Tomorrow though.

Enquiring minds wanna know about the guitar on the mailbox? Will it be out as an indicator that we have arrived?


----------



## Guest

GuitarT said:


> I know the road this event is on but will there be a sign out front letting us know exactly where it is?





greco said:


> Sent you a PM with a pic. I doubt there will be a sign. However, Roll down you window and listen for the "music".


Here's the marker to look for.
It'll most likely be there.
If not, I'll tell Gerry to hang it up when I get there.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I wanted to play the Cheech and Chong song but didn't get a chance. Tomorrow though.


We can give 'earache my eye' a shot.


----------



## Lola

Pretty please. We have to play Brown Sugar tomorrow! That song was crazy good tonight. Got a mixed bag of riffs up my sleeve!

Should I bring my pedal board tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Should I bring my pedal board tomorrow?


Will it fit in your 'square' with you in it?
kiddin' lol.
Bring it anyways. You can always choose to leave it in the trunk.
Or pull it out if you want to.

A few people have pedals kicking around.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Will it fit in your 'square' with you in it?
> kiddin' lol.
> Bring it anyways. You can always choose to leave it in the trunk.
> Or pull it out if you want to.
> 
> A few people have pedals kicking around.


Can you say sparkly? I love my bling. LOL


----------



## Lola

For house of the rising sun, Sid changed the chords. It's is now in the key of E minor. He feels more comfortable singing it in that key!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Not too difficult.
> I'll do mt best to play it cleanly.


Too much mental gymnastics going on. Sid changed the key of this as well. I think we'll forget about this one for now!~


----------



## JBFairthorne

Seriously...you've "suggested" WAY too many songs to learn. Leave that for your band. This is Riff Wrath...anything goes...at any time. And changing keys is generally not done here. This is just getting a bit too "involved".

While it may not appeal to your inner OCD (a joke not a jab), embrace the unique-ness of RW and go with the flow...instead of trying to redirect the flow. If you have a list of 12 songs you wanna do, bring your band (some time) and play a set. It's been done before. This is a very slightly organized JAM not a show.

I appreciate (and empathize with) the enthusiasm...but c'mon.

LOL (as per Lari's request)


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> I appreciate (and empathize with) the enthusiasm...but c'mon.


Better toss a 'lol' in there JB. lol.


----------



## Guest

Last chance to PM me for directions.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Debating whether to leave early and make a side trip to Folkway...


----------



## Guest

They'll also have T's for sale too.
I can't recall if it's $15 or 20.


----------



## Chito

Thanks for mentioning that @laristotle . I was going to ask about the shirts if they still have any. See you this afternoon!


----------



## JBFairthorne

It was $15 last time.

Looking forward to seeing the "regulars" again and meeting some new people. Feel free to introduce yourself...I'm easy to spot. I'm the lefty...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Leaving now and heading to Waterloo to check out Folkway and L&M. Not sure when I'll be back up Elora way...but I'll cya when I cya. Safe journeys everyone.


----------



## GuitarT

I plan on being there between 2:30 and 3:00. Is this too early?


----------



## greco

GuitarT said:


> I plan on being there between 2:30 and 3:00. Is this too early?


IMO, that is a reasonable time frame/ETA. You never know who will be arriving and at what time. I'll bet that laristotle will be there around that time for sure.

See you later.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

duplicate


----------



## Guest

duplicate


----------



## Guest

triplicate


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Seriously...you've "suggested" WAY too many songs to learn. Leave that for your band. This is Riff Wrath...anything goes...at any time. And changing keys is generally not done here. This is just getting a bit too "involved".
> 
> While it may not appeal to your inner OCD (a joke not a jab), embrace the unique-ness of RW and go with the flow...instead of trying to redirect the flow. If you have a list of 12 songs you wanna do, bring your band (some time) and play a set. It's been done before. This is a very slightly organized JAM not a show.
> 
> I appreciate (and empathize with) the enthusiasm...but c'mon.
> 
> LOL (as per Lari's request)


It seriously doesn't matter! Coming for the experience!


----------



## Lola

On our way! In Scarborough headed on the 401. 

Be safe, be careful!


----------



## Lola

We are in Guelph. Just stopped for a bite to eat!


----------



## davetcan

Hoping Larry makes a few vids of the event, for forum use only of course, I always enjoy them


----------



## Lola

Omg I am here! OMG


----------



## sambonee

Look out world the cookie lady has arrived. ;-()


----------



## vadsy

I'd like to get a play by play of the action.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Omg I am here! OMG


Dont do anything I wouldnt do!

The list of things I would do is pretty short...

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Lola

I died and went heaven! I have a face to put to a name.

I can't thank you enough Larry for inviting me! It is one the highlights in my life! I had so much fun! That was so awesome to soak up the surroundings. Just driving into the driveway. The beautiful horse prancing around in the field. Annette and Jerry are just awesome! I loved every minute and could of stayed much longer! It's so good to play with different people! What a great way to improve playing by having just so much fun with others.


----------



## GuitarT

Well that was a lot of fun! Had a great time, met a few forum members, learned some new songs, totally enjoyed the whole experience.  A big thanks to Gerry and Annette for opening up their place for this event. You guys are the perfect hosts. 
Here's a few pics.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, what can I say? A great time...

It was nice to see the "usual suspects" as well as meeting some new people. It was great to put a few faces to some GC names that came out for the 1st time. Chito aka Sharon's husband) made quite a trip. Lola and her singer friend (sorry I forget his name, he sure seemed to enjoy himself) came from a good hike as well. Lari brought out a few people unrelated to GC. Mike was a lot of fun to play with. I really enjoyed his slide work. The harp player...well, when he whipped out the harp bits for Miss You, that made my night. Then there was Jeff, what a character. Beyond that, I really enjoyed playing some things I've never played before (at least the one's I managed to wrap my head around). The best part...we didn't play Mustang Sally, not even once.

Forgive me if I missed anyone, it's still a bit of a blur.

A big thanks...again, to Gerry and Annette. You two are tops.


----------



## Guest

I had a great time as well (as always).
Big thank you to Gerry and Annette.
A few new faces to put names to.

Hamstrung was on a wireless.
It threw me for a loop a few times hearing a solo and not 
being able to see who's playing. He was standing outside. lol.
I've got to get me one of those.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah Hamstrung kept getting me as well. Every now and then I'd look around to see who the "culprit" was when I heard something interesting. WTF...no one is playing that part. Then I see Hamstrung over by the board...smirking. Cheeky bugger.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Duplicate


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Again, another great time. Unfortunately I had to work all day and was a bit down on energy, but that ceases to matter once the music gets flowing. But boy, did I feel it on the drive home lol. Great to meet some new faces, and as always, Gerry and Annette have the perfect place and are terrific people. Kinda sad that the September jam heralds the end of summer, just like the CNE used to when I was a kid. But next year is on my calendar already. Extra thanks to the players who joined me for my little Hip tribute, that was really special for me. Safe travels everyone, and keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## Lola

Who was that young blonde haired man who was playing the silver 
guitar? He had the guitar slung to his knees almost! When he got his motor warmed up he was on fire! I got just so excited watching him play!

It's really nice to be able to fake it to some of the songs. Just finding the key and going from there! Well at least that skill has improved but there's lots of room for some get down to brass tacks work!

i was surrounded by talent!

Thx Larry for playing the ACDC song with me! It was fun.

I could easily live there! What s beautiful place! Sid took a trip in the back fields with me! The fields just went as far the eye could see! What tranquil setting.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

"The best part...we didn't play Mustang Sally, not even once."

OMG, we forgot to do that one....

First on my set list for next year LOL

Gotta please the crowds........


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Hmm, I think that was me who managed to duplicate several posts, not sure how I did that, how do I get rid of them?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I don;t see any duplicates from you. Mine was acting wonky this morning when I was posting too.


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah Hamstrung kept getting me as well. Every now and then I'd look around to see who the "culprit" was when I heard something interesting. WTF...no one is playing that part. Then I see Hamstrung over by the board...smirking. Cheeky bugger.


Best musical investment I've made in a while! That room gets crowded as you all saw so it was nice to get out in the fresh air and hear everything at equal volume. Plus it was fun messin' with y'all! 
Thanks again Gerry and Annette!


----------



## Lola

I will definitely be attending next year! The drive was so worth it! It wasn't as long as I thought it might be! The trip alone and the scenery on the way was brand new for Sid! He has never been out of Toronto before! He was just blown away by the countryside!


----------



## Lola

Is it possible for us to have an event closer to home? I know there was a thread about before but we need to pursue it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

It died when no one actually stepped up and organized it. Lots of people like to play and don't even mind traveling...but organizing? Not so much.

I think if something was done somewhere else, I would much prefer it was just about ANY format that's different from RW. I want to keep RW pure and un-copied.


----------



## Budda

I see familiar faces (mostly larry haha). Sounds like everyone had fun! I havent seen Dan in a few years, I'll have to talk him and Greco into a meetup.

I agree that wireless can be fun!


----------



## Adcandour

If I still had a big yard with no neighbours, I'd consider throwing a bash - similar to the last meet-up.

I have no idea how I'd do it at my new place. 

I _did_ find out that my neighbour is a player (was given an LP by Ted Roger's Daughter - I'm dying to see it). And there's another shredder down the road who whips his rig out for halloween. Somehow, I still think my neighbours would bitch.


----------



## Guitar101

I enjoyed reading the posts and seeing the pictures but I still haven't found out what Lola's first name is.

Too bad I'm so far away. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Hamstrung

Budda said:


> I see familiar faces (mostly larry haha). Sounds like everyone had fun! I havent seen Dan in a few years, I'll have to talk him and Greco into a meetup.
> 
> I agree that wireless can be fun!


When you get a break from the road we'll have to get together with Dave for a coffee. I'd love to hear how it's been going with the touring. 
Let us know when you have the time.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Who was that young blonde haired man who was playing the silver guitar?
> He had the guitar slung to his knees almost! When he got his motor warmed up he was on fire! I got just so excited watching him play!


I'll try to find out.
He had quite the rockabilly thing happening, eh!?
I liked him as well.



Lola said:


> Thx Larry for playing the ACDC song with me! It was fun.


I enjoyed that too. I wish I knew it better though.
I'll get it down for the next time.



buckaroobanzai said:


> First on my set list for next year LOL
> 
> Gotta please the crowds........


Especially for the doo-wah ladies. lol.



buckaroobanzai said:


> Hmm, I think that was me who managed to duplicate several posts, not sure how I did that, how do I get rid of them?


That's happened to me a few times too.
I think it's because when we click 'post reply',
it doesn't _seem_ to load properly and when we hit 'post reply' again, 
that's when the duplicates pop up.
Just have to wait I guess. or edit as 'duplicate'. lol.












Guitar101 said:


> I still haven't found out what Lola's first name is.


Like the rest of us. You'll have to come out and be introduced. lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@adcandour What's wrong with your basement (other than the sound reflecting everywhere)? Invite your neighbour (player), and anyone close by (just to be polite) and they'll be less likely to complain, even if it's in the back yard.

Besides, from what I understand, you don't much like the neighbours anyhow. Who cares what they say/think as long as you're acting within the by-laws? I never went out of my way to piss off the neighbours (well almost never) but I never went out of my way to live my life by THEIR standards either. Live and let live I say. An afternoon/early evening thing shouldn't cause too much ruckus.

I hear people in the neighbourhood (in several different directions) rocking out periodically. I've never thought of complaining, my only thought was, man I wish I was invited.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> I've never thought of complaining, my only thought was, man I wish I was invited.


Just show up with your guitar and ask 'are you the guys playing? Mind if I join ya's?'
I did that once and was surprisingly welcomed.
You never know.


----------



## Guitar101

JBFairthorne said:


> @adcandour What's wrong with your basement (other than the sound reflecting everywhere)? Invite your neighbour (player), and anyone close by (just to be polite) and they'll be less likely to complain, even if it's in the back yard.
> 
> Besides, from what I understand, you don't much like the neighbours anyhow. Who cares what they say/think as long as you're acting within the by-laws? I never went out of my way to piss off the neighbours (well almost never) but I never went out of my way to live my life by THEIR standards either. Live and let live I say. An afternoon/early evening thing shouldn't cause too much ruckus.
> 
> I hear people in the neighbourhood (in several different directions) rocking out periodically. I've never thought of complaining, my only thought was, man I wish I was invited.


I totally agree. The neighbours don't mind setting off fireworks 3 or 4 times a year and scaring the shit out of my horses but we still get along.


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> @adcandour What's wrong with your basement (other than the sound reflecting everywhere)? Invite your neighbour (player), and anyone close by (just to be polite) and they'll be less likely to complain, even if it's in the back yard.
> 
> Besides, from what I understand, you don't much like the neighbours anyhow. Who cares what they say/think as long as you're acting within the by-laws? I never went out of my way to piss off the neighbours (well almost never) but I never went out of my way to live my life by THEIR standards either. Live and let live I say. An afternoon/early evening thing shouldn't cause too much ruckus.
> 
> I hear people in the neighbourhood (in several different directions) rocking out periodically. I've never thought of complaining, my only thought was, man I wish I was invited.


I could probably build something soundproof down there, I suppose. My plan was to actually build a stage, haha - I'd be the best dad ever (with an obvious ulterior motive). I'll dwell on it a bit and see what I can do. I'd need something with added AC, etc.

I actually went to my neighbours last weekend for a street party (right next door). The guy is actually great. The other neighbours, not so much. The women are catty and didn't make my wife feel welcome (she usually gets that from the fat and uglies). Some have already called the town on us - got in a fair bit of trouble with the city over permits, sidewalk damage, etc. The inspector told us that someone called in.

Anyway, I'd rather not make things worse, since I still have work to do around here, and I don't want to deal with anymore rats. 

So, I'll think of how to make this work.

I'd also be interested to know who would want it to happen in Barrie. Maybe I should start a thread to see who'd be down. On weekends, I'm an hour from the water in toronto; I'm an hour from Ajax (407 to 400), etc, etc.

TBH, my ideal meet-up would include some time showcasing each other's gear too. Taking turns hearing each other's set-up as well.


----------



## Lola

Oh you know I am down for Barrie! An hour away from Pickering. 401 to 400. Easy. I am not driving but my son will. I know he would love to come even though he doesn't play anything other than video games. People took their time to talk to him and he really appreciated it. Larry made him feel right at home. You are now cousin Larry. lol Another perk is that my son and the band's singer have become fast friends. I too, know where I need to concentrate on my playing.

That young man with the silver guitar has been etched in my brain. I was so mesmerized by his playing. The energy that was in that room was incredible. I was so pumped up from this I think I could of honestly ran a marathon and not even be winded. lol I went for a bicycle ride when I got home. Had to do something with the excess energy.

Amazing how getting together with like minded people can affect your life!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> That young man with the silver guitar has been etched in my brain.


edit, 
this is Justin.


----------



## Lola

Ya that dude! I just was enamoured by his playing and the groove he had going!

I have a vid of him playing! I just have to put from my phone to my laptop!

Will load it after work

Everyone that I met in person from the forum were excellent company to be in! 

If I had my way I would quit work and play all day everyday!


----------



## Lola

We need to do this as often as possible!


----------



## Guest

Some pics from Annette.


GuitarT and Greco.










Greco and Harry.










Gerry (Riff Wrath), Amber, JBF.










GuitarT.










buckaroobonzai, Mike.










Hamstrung, Chito.


----------



## sambonee

Glad y'all had fun. Sorry to miss it.


----------



## Lola

Omg I didn't see Chito's hair! I am a sucker for guys with long hair !

Annette was very gracious! When we went in to locate the bathroom she gave me a quick tour of the house! I could live there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Guest

Lola, check our PM conversation.
It's regarding your strap.


----------



## Budda

Hamstrung said:


> When you get a break from the road we'll have to get together with Dave for a coffee. I'd love to hear how it's been going with the touring.
> Let us know when you have the time.


Im game. Currently looking like end of october/early november haha.


----------



## Lola

Now who was the guy standing besides me with the hat on and glasses?


----------



## Guest

A spectator's view.
(also Hamstrung's view while on the wireless. lol).
And the lounge area beside the jam barn.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Now who was the guy standing besides me with the hat on and glasses?


This gentleman?
That would be Mike.
A recent addition to the jam band that I'm in out of Guelph.
He's slinging a 1980 Ibanez Artist.










For you guys wondering about his slide technique while _not_
wearing a tube on his pinky? He cut his own that looks a ring.
It covers two strings while still being able to flex his finger for fretting.
I like it!


----------



## Lola

Mike was amazing! Sid really loved his playing! He's a guitar star for sure!


----------



## greco

Many, many thanks to Gerry and Annet. They are such wonderful, charming and caring hosts! Gerry figured that I'd forget to repair his mic cables and/or bring them...I didn't forget ....and he couldn't razz me about this...hahaha. So, instead, he gave me two more cables that need to be repaired..LOL

My special thanks to GuitarT who took the time to play some acoustic guitar with me. A gentleman and a fine player! He showed me some amazing chords (which my fingers refused to even attempt!). He also has wicked finger picking skills. Thanks, my friend.

My good friend hamstrung walking outside while playing wirelessly was (AFAIK) a new experience for this jam. I had to laugh as it was so strange to to hear these glorious guitar leads coming out of a (somewhat) little white box in the corner with nobody "attached" to it...or standing anywhere even remotely (PUN is intended) close! In addition, the expression(s) on laristotle's face were priceless!!

It was wonderful to see Chito and Sharon again (after having a coffee with them several years ago at the Kitchener Blues Festival) and to meet their son, David. I hope they had an enjoyable visit in general to K-W. BTW Sharon, those chocolate chip cookies were amazing!

I had seen Mike play at a venue that hamstrung's band (The Groove Robbers) played at in Guelph last November. I enjoyed his playing very much and want to thank him again for letting me try his 335 style Ibanez Artist. What a beautiful instrument..especially for a 335 admirer like myself.

Thanks to ALL of the musicians who entertained us throughout the afternoon and evening.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

Chito you did a lot of travelling. I just realized where you live. Wow, that must of been quite the drive. I have to tell you this, please don't ever cut your hair. I didn't notice it until I saw one of the pictures of you playing on line that Mr. Teddy bear posted of you. Your hair is gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## Chito

Just got home. I had a great time and my wife and son had fun so it's all good!  Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. It's too bad we had to leave early as we had family stuff going on. But next year, I'm sure well stay for a long party.  I actually came back after having driven to Kitchener realizing I left my camera bag. The music was going pretty good and I was tempted to just get off and go back and play. But the better sense in me said I should go. LOL It was great meeting everyone. Will be back next year! And of course thanks to Gerry and Annette. They're wonderful hosts.


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> Chito you did a lot of travelling. I just realized where you live. Wow, that must of been quite the drive. I have to tell you this, please don't ever cut your hair. I didn't notice it until I saw one of the pictures of you playing on line that Mr. Teddy bear posted of you. Your hair is gorgeous. I love it!


Sharon has family in Kitchener so we usually come for a visit at least once a year. Thanks for the comment about the hair.


----------



## GuitarT

To quote Eric Burdon, "10,000 electric guitars were groovin' real loud". Well okay, it wasn't 10,000 but I think we had at least six going at one point.  I remember taking a quick break mid song to get a drink from my water bottle and when I picked it up I could feel it vibrating and saw ripples in the water. Quite the feeling of collective energy when everyone got in the groove together.
We had some great talent there, I was both humbled and inspired. It was amazing to have that many musicians together and virtually no issues with egos. I knew very few of the songs but other players were always accommodating when they realized I was watching their fingers trying to figure out the song on the fly. I'll certainly be a little more musically prepared next time.


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> To quote Eric Burdon, "10,000 electric guitars were groovin' real loud". Well okay, it wasn't 10,000 but I think we had at least six going at one point.  I remember taking a quick break mid song to get a drink from my water bottle and when I picked it up I could feel it vibrating and saw ripples in the water. Quite the feeling of collective energy when everyone got in the groove together.
> We had some great talent there, I was both humbled and inspired. It was amazing to have that many musicians together and virtually no issues with egos. I knew very few of the songs but other players were always accommodating when they realized I was watching their fingers trying to figure out the song on the fly. I'll certainly be a little more musically prepared next time.


I felt the same way. I was watching their fingers too. I tried to keep the pace but I faltered at some points. I was humbled as well as inspired too! I just loved the young man with the silver axe. I just fell in love with the groove he had going. Mike, the gentleman with the baseball cap and glasses on was incredible. I have to reiterate, a guitar star in his own right. My son, watched him and was totally dazzled by his playing as was I.

P.S. Next time I am wearing ear plugs. My ears were buzzing all day long. They still are as I type this.

I will never forget this night ever. It was magical!!!!!


----------



## sambonee

Etymotic ER-20 

BEST PLUGS AROUND. always wear your plugs.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Etymotic ER-20
> 
> BEST PLUGS AROUND. always wear your plugs.


Even rehearsals seemed to be getting louder! I think to, that it didn't help that we were in a smaller studio! My ears were ringing and I had a terrible headache for two days afterwards! 

I think I will just snag a pair from my son! He's in construction. Just the foam ones that look like a cone! It will be better than none. 

What's really bizarre is I never had this situation arise from concerts I have attended over the past little while but then again the sound waves are dissipated by being outdoors! Going to go see Megadeath with my son I think I will bring some just in case!


----------



## Scottone

sambonee said:


> Etymotic ER-20
> 
> BEST PLUGS AROUND. always wear your plugs.


I have a set of these and they are good...especially considering the price


----------



## Budda

sambonee said:


> Etymotic ER-20
> 
> BEST PLUGS AROUND. always wear your plugs.


Molded ear plugs. Everything else doesnt compare. I have 25dB reduction and I can hear people speaking at regular volume just fine. 

Ear plugs at any loud event are a must, IMO.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I just loved the young man with the silver axe. I just fell in love with the groove he had going.


His name's Justin.
The Singer is Amber.
Her and Justin are in a band together.
Neighbour's friends.


----------



## Chito

I should've taken more photos. 

(L to R) Jeff (not on GC), laristotle and Hamstrung












(L to R) laristotle, JBFairthorne, Hamstrung and Lola in the foreground.


----------



## Guest

Chito said:


> I should've taken more photos.


Next June.
We'll hold you to it. lol.
Actually, you'll be too busy playing.
Better give the camera to your wife.


----------



## davetcan

No vids?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I loved every minute and could of stayed much longer!


Next year, bring a tent.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> No vids?


I didn't take any.
Actually, I didn't pull out my camera once.
I was having too good of a time to even think about it.
Sorry.
I did give my email addy to those that I did notice recording.
Let's hope that they send me something (that's not embarrassingly sloppy. lol).


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> I didn't take any.
> Actually, I didn't pull out my camera once.
> I was having too good of a time to even think about it.
> Sorry.
> I did give my email addy to those that I did notice recording.
> Let's hope that they send me something (that's not embarrassingly sloppy. lol).


Well God Dammit quit having so much fun


----------



## Chito

laristotle said:


> Next June.
> We'll hold you to it. lol.
> Actually, you'll be too busy playing.
> Better give the camera to your wife.


Yep! For sure. Probably take videos too.


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> I should've taken more photos.
> 
> (L to R) Jeff (not on GC), laristotle and Hamstrung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R) laristotle, JBFairthorne, Hamstrung and Lola in the foreground.


Thx Chito for sharing ! Great pictures! All of you guys were just awesome! I really loved Jeff's with that Southern twang!

Does anybody have any stats to how long everyone has played for? I think I am the newest kid on the block! 

I know Larry you have been playing something like 25 years or so?


----------



## Lola

Oh I forgot my son has a 30 minute video of us playing but it has to be converted cuz the file is just too big to send. It is awesome! You hear a few terrible notes be played from yours truly! Making a mistake didn't really phase me though. I was having a way too much fun playing to even care. I didn't have one nervous twitch raise it's ugly head. As soon as I arrived I felt right at home! The social greeting crew were wonderful. Sid the kid is very shy but thanks to you people you put him right at ease.


----------



## GuitarT

Lola said:


> Thx Chito for sharing ! Great pictures! All of you guys were just awesome! I really loved Jeff's with that Southern twang!
> 
> Does anybody have any stats to how long everyone has played for? I think I am the newest kid on the block!
> 
> I know Larry you have been playing something like 25 years or so?


I think Greco has us all beat but I'll let him chime in.  As for myself, I think I've been at it for 38 years now.


----------



## Adcandour

Aww, you guys are so cute...and old.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Oh I forgot my son has a 30 minute video of us playing but it has to be converted cuz the file is just too big to send. It is awesome! You hear a few terrible notes be played from yours truly! Making a mistake didn't really phase me though. I was having a way too much fun playing to even care. I didn't have one nervous twitch raise it's ugly head. As soon as I arrived I felt right at home! The social greeting crew were wonderful. Sid the kid is very shy but thanks to you people you put him right at ease.


Excellent, looking forward to it.


----------



## GuitarT

adcandour said:


> Aww, you guys are so cute...and old.


Yup, if I were a Strat and in better shape I'd probably be worth north of $20,000.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Let's hope that they send me something (that's not embarrassingly sloppy. lol).


If anyone played sloppily it was me not you! You were amazing! Pulling out that solo in Stairway to heaven was beyond brilliant. You nailed every note. Sid was so happy that he got to sing it cuz you were the only one that knew that song verbatim.


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> I think Greco has us all beat but I'll let him chime in.  As for myself, I think I've been at it for 38 years now.


Yup I am the new kid! I have been at


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I really loved Jeff's _vocals_ with that Southern twang!


He's mostly a country/bluegrass musician.
You should hear him when he's in his element.
Actually, here he is.
3 piece band with two members superimposed as a 5 piece.
Filmed in his garage and the town cemetery.








Lola said:


> Oh I forgot my son has a 30 minute video of us playing but it has to be converted cuz the file is just too big to send.


I set up a 'dropbox' folder for this purpose.
I'll send you a 'share' email where you can upload it to.
I'll convert then post it.
Well, except for any sloppy/embarrassing bits. lol.
(that may exclude the whole vid. lol)



adcandour said:


> Aww, you guys are so cute...and old.


Careful sonny, you'll be up to us sooner than you think.
And when you do reach our age, you'll remember this quote. Maybe. lol.
In the meantime, enjoy your youth/good health while you can.



Lola said:


> Pulling out that solo in Stairway to heaven was beyond brilliant. You nailed every note.


I didn't play the lead on that. It must've been hamstrung ghost playing around the corner. lol.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Careful sonny, you'll be up to us sooner than you think.
> And when you do reach our age, you'll remember this quote. Maybe. lol.
> In the meantime, enjoy your youth/good health while you can.


The magic is I'll always be 60 years younger than you gents


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> The magic is I'll always be 60 years younger than you gents


We're talking age not maturity


----------



## Lola

Ok that's cool! I will tell Adam about the Dropbox folder! He can look after it!

Thx a bunch!


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> The magic is I'll always be 60 years younger than you gents





davetcan said:


> We're talking age not maturity


I was thinking IQ point level. lol.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> I was thinking IQ point level. lol.


Oh I think Chuck is crazy smart. With maybe a little more emphasis on the crazy bit ;-)

Fortunately he also has a great sense of humour 

But enough of this frivolity, I'm supposed to learn "Call Me the Breeze" by Wednesday.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> I didn't play the lead on that. It must've been hamstrung ghost playing around the corner. lol.


Wasn't me... I was on a break!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Definitely wasn't me...I don't even remember that being played. I'm losing it...


----------



## Guest

How many beers were we into at that point then? lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Zero...I don't think I've ever had a drink there. That's why I'm wondering if I'm losing it.


----------



## Lola

I actually think my son got a recording of that song! Wow I watched the whole song unfold! Where were you guys? Sid loved singing it! The video will be the tell tale evidence!

I hadn't even eaten a cookie yet?

It was wonderful to be in the company of some of the most adorable, polite and kind people on the planet. Yes, I said absolutely adorable! You guys had that rock star vibe going on! It's hard for a woman not to notice these wonderful attributes. Just so damned attractive! I maybe married but I am not dead. Chito's hair just blew me away! What a handsome bunch you were!


----------



## Budda

Lola, I think you're making a few guys blush


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> Lola, I think you're making a few guys blush


Nope. I gotta boner.

To be fair, I _did_ have it already.


----------



## Guest

If that's the case ..
Imagine if you were there.
You'd have a mess in your pants.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> If that's the case ..
> Imagine if you were there.
> You'd have a mess in your pants.


I would've went commando in shorts. Nothing an Angus Young strut wouldn't fix.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Lola, I think you're making a few guys blush


They're grownups! They can handle this.

Just have to tell the truth. Musicians especially guitar players have always caught my attention!

It was a double whammy when EVH caught my attention. Gorgeous back in the day and his talent! Not too mention Angus and his adorable school boy looks! Same with Jon Bon Jovi. He still is gorgeous and more distinguished! You guys have it lucky! Women just get old and ugly!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Nope. I gotta boner.





adcandour said:


> To be fair, I _did_ have it already.


A very unwarranted comment!
Just a tad crude!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> ​Sorta didn't expect such a direct comment as such! Crude to say the least!
> 
> That type of comment was uncalled for!
> 
> My comment was just that! An observation.


...and you can dance around the topic of infidelity?

At least being erect isn't a sin (I think)

anyway,...it's just a joke. My comment was just that!!!


----------



## Adcandour

Deleted


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Women just get old and ugly!


Still a turn on to me when they play guitar.


----------



## Lola

It's your perception of what I said. Your entitled to say statements based upon YOUR perceptions!

Then you say it's a joke. That in itself absolves you 100%!?


----------



## greco

"Dreamer" wants to remind everyone who returns to the jam next spring to PLEASE bring oats or apples or carrots ....or all of the aforementioned.


----------



## GTmaker

Sometimes....all you need is a picture.
G.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I think I,ve got connected, we,ll see? I,m saddened that this thread got off to a sour note....L0la, you should have your lost strap by now...wow...this is our sixteenth kick at the can and it,s all been good, weather included....thanks to everyone who made the effort to come out, also to the guys who pinch hitted to play bass and drums,,,,,,, to those who would like to duplicate the Riff Wrath experience...............perhaps contact friends that have a dedicated jam hall..........you need dedicated PA and amps and speakers.....bass setup......drum kit.............and of course mikes, several.............you need space....you need parking.....it,s douable...............mostly, you need a positive attitude...........common sense............and as few rules as possible {think commen sense}....again thanks to those that made an effort to travel and "let loose" .......and keep in mind , we are more into having fun...., perhaps learning for some, confidence for others,............meeting and greeting.......hay {lol}............maybe a drive to the country.............maybe a little {well deserved} , a chance to show your stuff..........one thing I think we achieve is comradery without attitude,, .............very fine music...........and good spirit..................gee I hope this post goes through.............cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey it looks I,m back on,...........I don,t think it, be daily.....but.........I just got a Zoom H5 recorder..........if I can figure out how it works......lol............maybe the next jam could be recorded......and maybe the musical memories (good or bad ) could be duplicated and shared..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Welcome back Gerry!
Great to see you online again!


----------



## Chito

Good to see you got back in Gerry!
Thanks for hosting the jam!


----------



## Lola

Hi Gerry!~ I can't thank you enough for sending my strap back to me. I could of bought another one but it was specifically cut, customized and stitched for my smaller framed torso. I told Larry Sunday and then walked in the door on Wednesday from work and there it was.

I can honestly say without a doubt that this event was one of the best highlights of my life. Your wife was an amazing hostess as you were a great host. I can thank you enough for your kind and wonderful hospitality.

Thanks also for making Sid and my son Adam feel right at home. They felt at ease the moment they talked to you and Larry. Both the boys thought your place was amazing. Sid has never been out of Scarborough since coming from India 8 months ago. I couldn't get him out of the back fields of your farm for a very long time. He was on a mission to explore all the beauty that surrounded him. He took so many beautiful pictures.

The ambience at Riff Wrath was amazing. I met some really nice people. Your wife was so kind as to take us on a bit of a tour inside your lovely home. She told us some of the history behind it. Your wife is just so kind and thoughtful.

I can hardly wait until June because you know I am coming. Sid and Adam are very anxious to come again as well.

Thanks once again Gerry. It was a night that I personally will never forget.


----------



## Budda

Gerry definitely has a nice spot!


----------



## Guest

The country drive is very relaxing too.
Over the years I've found different routes to take to avoid all city/towns.


----------



## Lola

Hear me roar!


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> "Dreamer" wants to remind everyone who returns to the jam next spring to PLEASE bring oats or apples or carrots ....or all of the aforementioned.


I was going to bring carrots and apples for Dreamer but got caught up in finding a beer store and then having to google it and finding a pretty bouquet of flowers for Ms. Annette.

Next June! I will be there for sure! I am already looking forward to this!


----------



## Guest

lost n' found alert.
Battery compartment cover.
I was at the farm today hanging out with Gerry and Annette.
PM me if it's yours.


----------



## Lola

That's a great heads up Larry! Good find to whomever discovered it!

Ready for next June! Not too far away really.


----------

